# Any info would be helpful



## Larray (Mar 1, 2013)

Does anyone have anyone on their departments diagnosed with MS? What if anything has the department done? Light duty? Etc?


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)

Whoa. Not a question we see everyday on here that's for sure!


----------



## Larray (Mar 1, 2013)

Guess no one knows of any officer with ms?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sorry, I have not heard of this. 
You should consult with an good atty. like Timmy Burke to find out what options are available under this circumstance.
Godspeed


----------

